# Retirer des photos de iPad air



## coyita (3 Février 2014)

Bonjour ! Je viens de me procurer un iPad air et ne trouve pas comment retirer des photos indûment transférées sur cet appareil. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? Je travaille sur OSX 10.6.8


----------



## iAllRepair_fr (3 Février 2014)

Bonsoir,



Si vos photos ont été transférées depuis iTunes vous devez les désactiver depuis iTunes également, décochez les photos que vous ne voulez plus, faites une synchro et le tour est joué.



Cordialement.

iAllRepair.fr


----------



## coyita (4 Février 2014)

iAllRepair_fr a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Si vos photos ont été transférées depuis iTunes vous devez les désactiver depuis iTunes également, décochez les photos que vous ne voulez plus, faites une synchro et le tour est joué.
> 
> ...



Merci mais je n'y arrive pas : quand j'ouvre iTunes à partir de mon ordi, après avoir connecté mon iPad,  sur la liste des Apps je n'ai que celles que j'ai téléchargées, pas celles qui sont d'origine dans le iPad. Je n'ai donc pas l'icône Photos et quand je synchronise à partir de mon Mac, rien ne se passe : ni suppression des photos sélectionnées dans mon iPad ni transfert vers mon ordi des apps d'origine.


----------



## cillab (4 Février 2014)

coyita a dit:


> Bonjour ! Je viens de me procurer un iPad air et ne trouve pas comment retirer des photos indûment transférées sur cet appareil. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? Je travaille sur OSX 10.6.8



 question ? bonjour d'abord
par quel moyen tu a transférer  ces photos ton apareil brancher via USB
le lecteur de SD Card Camera Reader  ou ITUNES????


----------



## coyita (4 Février 2014)

cillab a dit:


> question ? bonjour d'abord
> par quel moyen tu a transférer  ces photos ton apareil brancher via USB
> le lecteur de SD Card Camera Reader  ou ITUNES????



USB ou iTunes : je ne sai pas trop tellement j'ai "farfouillé". En tout cas ce sont les photos qui étaient restées dans mon appareil photo et que je n'avais pas retirées


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Février 2014)

Bonjour,
je ne comprends pas trop ce que tu désires faire exactement.

Supprimer des photos de ta pellicule ?
C'est l'icône corbeille en bas à droite de ta photo.

Ou bien quoi ?


----------



## coyita (4 Février 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je ne comprends pas trop ce que tu désires faire exactement.
> 
> Supprimer des photos de ta pellicule ?
> ...



Supprimer les photos que j'ai indûment mises dans mon iPad


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Février 2014)

coyita a dit:


> Supprimer les photos que j'ai indûment mises dans mon iPad


À ton tour de ne pas comprendre ma question (décidément).
Elles sont où ces photos ?
Dans ta pellicule ? (Tu les vois quand tu cliques sur licône Photos)
Ou bien dans une application du genre "usb disk pro" ?

Quand on sait où elles sont, on peut échafauder des théories pour savoir comment elles sont arrivées là (puisque tu sembles ne pas te rappeler) et proposer des solutions pour les supprimer ses satanés photos qui, visiblement, t'insupportent.


----------



## coyita (4 Février 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> À ton tour de ne pas comprendre ma question (décidément).
> Elles sont où ces photos ?
> Dans ta pellicule ? (Tu les vois quand tu cliques sur licône Photos)
> Ou bien dans une application du genre "usb disk pro" ?
> ...



Excuse  moi, je suis complètement néophyte dans iPad.ces photos sont apparues dans l'icône "Photos" de iPad à la suite de je ne sais quelle manip. J'essaye maintenant de les retirer pour ne faire entrer qu'une sélection. Ensuite il est probable que je vais me heurter à des difficultés pour faire entrer ma sélection dans le iPad....

 Et j'imagine que je vais avoir le même problème pour la musique....etc

Il n'y a pas beaucoup d'assistance pour ces appareils : à chaque fois que je trouve une réponse dans un "mode d'emploi" il manque quelque chose comme par exemple la poubelle , ou "supprimer" etc On a l'impression que ces notices ont été rédigées pour des appareils sensiblement différents...


----------



## ergu (4 Février 2014)

Quand tu branches ton iPad à ton mac et que tu ouvres iTunes, tu cliques sur le bouton "iPad"
Là, tu as différents onglets, dont "musique" "applications" "vidéos" et "photos"
Dans chaque onglet, tu sélectionnes ce que tu veux avoir sur ton iPad.
Tu cliques en bas à droite sur "appliquer" et ton iPad se charge avec ce que tu as sélectionné (et uniquement avec ça)

L'appli Photo n'apparaît pas dans la liste des applis pour la simple raison qu'elle a son onglet de synchronisation dédié.


----------



## coyita (4 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Quand tu branches ton iPad à ton mac et que tu ouvres iTunes, tu cliques sur le bouton "iPad"
> Là, tu as différents onglets, dont "musique" "applications" "vidéos" et "photos"
> Dans chaque onglet, tu sélectionnes ce que tu veux avoir sur ton iPad.
> Tu cliques en bas à droite sur "appliquer" et ton iPad se charge avec ce que tu as sélectionné (et uniquement avec ça)
> ...



Quand je branche mon iPad à mon Mac, que j'ouvre iTunes et que je clique sur iPad et sur apps (en haut et à gauche de la fenêtre iTunes) je trouve les apps que j'ai téléchargées mais pas photo. Dans cette "lucarne" j'ai : musique, films,livres, apps mais pas photos ni video

En haut de la page de iTunes j'ai   : tous, ipod, iPad, liste, mises à jour


----------



## ergu (4 Février 2014)

Ah...
Tu pourrais nous mettre une copie d'écran ?


----------



## r e m y (4 Février 2014)

coyita a dit:


> Quand je branche mon iPad à mon Mac, que j'ouvre iTunes et que je clique sur iPad et sur apps (en haut et à gauche de la fenêtre iTunes) je trouve les apps que j'ai téléchargées mais pas photo. Dans cette "lucarne" j'ai : musique, films,livres, apps mais pas photos ni video
> 
> En haut de la page de iTunes j'ai   : tous, ipod, iPad, liste, mises à jour



Une fois que tu as sélectionné l'iPAD dans iTunes, ne clique pas sur apps mais sur Photos!!!
(ci-dessous pour mon iPhone, mais c'est pareil avec un iPAD)


----------



## coyita (5 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Une fois que tu as sélectionné l'iPAD dans iTunes, ne clique pas sur apps mais sur Photos!!!
> (ci-dessous pour mon iPhone, mais c'est pareil avec un iPAD)



Je n'ai pas cette page ! Où la trouves-tu ? Dans iTunes je ne trouve pas d'endroit où je puisse, comme toi, sélectionner soit iPhone, soit iPad....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h13 ----------




coyita a dit:


> Je n'ai pas cette page ! Où la trouves-tu ? Dans iTunes je ne trouve pas d'endroit où je puisse, comme toi, sélectionner soit iPhone, soit iPad....



Merci : je viens de trouver ta page et ai réussi à faire disparaître un bon nombre de photos mais pas toutes. Où dois-je aller pour faire disparaître les autres ? Sur la page de iPad elles sont indiquées par date. En haut de la page il y a une poubelle mais elle est en grisé.


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Février 2014)

Bonjour,
Ok, alors disons que tu as supprimé toutes les photos qui ont pu arriver par iTunes.
Maintenant, ton iPad.
Tu es sur la bonne page donc sur la bonne voie.
La poubelle est grisée, certes, mais c'est surement dû au fait que tu n'as encore sélectionné aucune photo.
Cliques sur une photo, tu verras une petite marque blanche dans un rond bleu sur cette photo et ta poubelle qui, magiquement, est accessible.
Tu peux multi-sélectionner en cliquant sur plusieurs photos.
Et voilà !


----------



## r e m y (5 Février 2014)

Je ne comprends pas.... l'onglet Photos que j'indique permet de spécifier ce qui doit être synchronisé entre le Mac et l'iPAD.

En aucun cas ça permet d'effacer des photos sur l'iPAD et il n'y a nulle part la moindre corbeille...

Quelle version d'iTunes utilises-tu?


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Février 2014)

Tu fais fausse route ô légendaire remy.
coyita parle maintenant des photos depuis son iPad.


----------



## coyita (6 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas.... l'onglet Photos que j'indique permet de spécifier ce qui doit être synchronisé entre le Mac et l'iPAD.
> 
> En aucun cas ça permet d'effacer des photos sur l'iPAD et il n'y a nulle part la moindre corbeille...
> 
> Quelle version d'iTunes utilises-tu?



Grâce à toutes ces explications, j'ai enfin réussi à retirer les photos ! Maintenant il va falloir que j'en remette une sélection après les avoir classées par albums. Comment dois-je m'y prendre pour éviter un nouveau calvaire ????


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Février 2014)

Tu les trie sur l'ordi, les classes par album dans des répertoires... Puis tu synchronises ces répertoires.... Qu'est ce que tu ne comprend pas?


----------



## josh007 (6 Février 2014)

Ah oui c un petit blem que j'ai moi rencntré au faite le blem ck Kom l'un d'entre nous venait de le dire quand tu connectes ton iPad sur tn ordi va sur cet iPad et puis sur photos et la tu verras qu'il y aura des photos sélectionnés et tu n'auras qu'à décocher et synchroniser ensuite au faite ce que comme pour les musiques eues sur ton mac sur l'iOS cela ne se supprime pas il faut donc recourir au mac pour alors y arriver


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Février 2014)

josh007 a dit:


> Ah oui c un petit blem que j'ai moi rencntré au faite le blem ck Kom l'un d'entre nous venait de le dire quand tu connectes ton iPad sur tn ordi va sur cet iPad et puis sur photos et la tu verras qu'il y aura des photos sélectionnés et tu n'auras qu'à décocher et synchroniser ensuite au faite ce que comme pour les musiques eues sur ton mac sur l'iOS cela ne se supprime pas il faut donc recourir au mac pour alors y arriver




En français ça se traduit comment?


----------



## coyita (7 Février 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Tu les trie sur l'ordi, les classes par album dans des répertoires... Puis tu synchronises ces répertoires.... Qu'est ce que tu ne comprend pas?


Merci : je crois que j'ai compris. Maintenant je vais me mettre au travail pour préparer les albums.


----------



## cillab (9 Février 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Tu les trie sur l'ordi, les classes par album dans des répertoires... Puis tu synchronises ces répertoires.... Qu'est ce que tu ne comprend pas?



bonsoir à tous  
étant un peut retarder je vais faire des albums ,et suivre les conseils AVERTI
de MOUMOU 
bonne fin de week end  et la joie dans les coeurs


----------

